# ICD-9 code for assessment of fetal wellbeing after amnio



## yt (Oct 27, 2008)

I am looking for a code for the indication of assessment of fetal wellbeing when doing a NST status post amnio.


----------



## garmab06 (Oct 29, 2008)

you will need to diagnosed the indication for which the amnio was order for the Non Stress Test

L.Ivonne Garcia CPC
Tucson, Arizona


----------

